# Bus an train collide in Canada



## RiotSecurity (Sep 18, 2013)

I was close to the crash when it happened. I heard the police rushing to the crash sight.


http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/ottawa/Multiple+fatalities+train+transpo+collision/8927263/story.html


----------



## 365Networks (Sep 18, 2013)

The bus' front end looks completely mangled! Very scary indeed.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 18, 2013)

As of 2 hours ago, 6 confirmed dead.


----------



## drmike (Sep 18, 2013)

So, do they use these double deckers for normal morning metro transit buses?  Never been a fan of their safety generally.

I don't see any of them here and haven't in many years.

What is the cause of the accident?  Failed signs/train crossing?   Bus parked on the tracks?

Sad.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So, do they use these double deckers for normal morning metro transit buses?  Never been a fan of their safety generally.
> 
> I don't see any of them here and haven't in many years.
> 
> ...


From what is being speculated:

The bus driver had a heart attack or he was just not paying attention/day dreaming.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 18, 2013)

Seems quite a bit is on lockdown right now. They're still unsure what happened other than presumably the bus driver went through the barrier and passengers shouting to stop.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 19, 2013)

Wanted to post a link in here for those who are interested in more info. http://www.reddit.com/r/ottawa/comments/1mn11b/a_train_just_hit_a_bus_at_fallowfield_station/


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

Reddit is love/hate.   Hard to get concise info blocks.

Has there been some news since yesterday on the cause and have there been additional fatalities?  Saw the double decker photo just now, yikes.


----------



## jarland (Sep 19, 2013)

Sad. I can't help but think though, that this just confirms your identity.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 19, 2013)

jarland said:


> Sad. I can't help but think though, that this just confirms your identity.


And whom may that be?

Lots of people live in Canada.

Please, elaborate


----------



## jarland (Sep 19, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> And whom may that be?
> 
> 
> Lots of people live in Canada.
> ...


But not lots of script kiddies who enjoy a good whmcs exploit and surfaced right around the time Curtis G went batshit


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 19, 2013)

jarland said:


> But not lots of script kiddies who enjoy a good whmcs exploit and surfaced right around the time Curtis G went batshit


Interesting, however you souldn't de-rail the thread with your offtopicness.


----------



## jarland (Sep 19, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Interesting, however you souldn't de-rail the thread with your offtopicness.


Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 19, 2013)

jarland said:


> Don't tell me what to do.


Well, at least I tried. HOwever if you want to pull a lowend then go ahead.


----------

